# Is yesterday's crawdad tomorrow's fry? = Χέζουν οι αρκούδες στο δάσος;



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2009)

This form of questioning is to indicate that the answer to a previous question is obviously a yes. (Crawdad=crawfish)
Κάτι σαν το "Μασάει η κατσίκα ταραμά;", αλλά η απάντηση στην αγγλική έκφραση είναι "ναι", ενώ στην κατσίκα είναι όχι. Καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 28, 2009)

Η απάντηση στην κατσίκα είναι «μασάει και φτύνει τα κουκούτσια», δηλαδή ναι. Όπως το «σπινιάρει η γάτα στο γιαούρτι;» «σπινιάρει κι αφήνει και γραμμές». Νομίζω ότι σου κάνει, δηλαδή.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2009)

ΟΚ, μάλλον είχα λανθασμένη εντύπωση για τη χρήση της κατσίκας και του ταραμά, αλλά τώρα που το λες είναι προφανές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Η απάντηση στην κατσίκα είναι «μασάει και φτύνει τα κουκούτσια», δηλαδή ναι. Όπως το «σπινιάρει η γάτα στο γιαούρτι;» «σπινιάρει κι αφήνει και γραμμές». Νομίζω ότι σου κάνει, δηλαδή.



Καλημέρα.
Ίσως δεν είναι τόσο απλό :). Όπως δείχνει και το λήμμα στο slang.gr, η αρχική απάντηση στο τι μασάει η κατσίκα είναι «όχι» και χρειάζεται το δεύτερο επίπεδο, με την απάντηση στο ανάλογο στυλ, για να εμφανιστεί το «και βέβαια ναι». Στην περίπτωση αυτής της αγγλικής φράσης η απάντηση (πρέπει να) είναι ένα απλό ναι, κάπως σαν σε μια ερώτηση του στυλ «ένα κι ένα δεν κάνουν δύο;».


----------



## Palavra (Aug 28, 2009)

Χμ... Να σου πω την αμαρτία μου, δεν είχα διαβάσει το λήμμα στο slang.gr, βασίζομαι απλώς στη χρήση έτσι όπως την είχα στο μυαλό μου. Κάτσε να πάρουμε και καμία άλλη γνώμη, τότε.

Αλ, η στιχομυθία πώς είναι;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2009)

Καρτούν. Ένας τύπος κάνει οτοστόπ σ' έναν φορτηγατζή και γίνεται η εξής στιχομυθία:

-You wouldn't happen to be heading to the country, would you?
-Is yesterday's crawdad tomorrow's fry? Hop in.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2009)

Αφού είναι καρτούν και υπάρχει και το επιβεβαιωτικό "Hop in" νομίζω ότι ένα «Μασάει η κατσίκα ταραμά; Ανέβα!» (ή ένα «Σπινιάρει η γάτα στο γιαούρτι; Ανέβα!») μπορούν να μπουν μια χαρά εδώ.

Άλλες ιδέες (κρύες μου φαίνονται): «Βγαίνει ο Ήλιος στην Ανατολή;» «Έχει στη θάλασα νερό;»

Περίεργο πράγμα αλλά δεν μου 'ρχονται στο μυαλό «ζουμερές» ερωτήσεις σε τέτοιο στυλ με απάντηση ένα ξεκάθαρο ναι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2009)

Παρότι δεν κάνει για το συγκεκριμένο ρέτζιστερ, η τυπική ερώτηση (που δηλώνει το προφανές) σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι: Χέζουν οι αρκούδες στο δάσος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Παρότι δεν κάνει για το συγκεκριμένο ρέτζιστερ, η τυπική ερώτηση (που δηλώνει το προφανές) σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι: Χέζουν οι αρκούδες στο δάσος;



Νάτο το ζουμερό! :) :) :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2009)

Για τις αρκούδες, τεκμηρίωση Αρκά.







Από τη σελίδα του slang.gr.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 28, 2009)

Καλά, υπάρχει και η ερώτηση της Μπέτυς και της Ματθίλδης "η Eurovision είναι κάτι πρωτόγνωρο για τους Αζερμπαϊτζάν ανθρώπους;"


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2009)

Σχετική ατάκα του Τζακ Γουόρντεν προς τον Γούντι Άλλεν στο Mighty Aphrodite:
_Did the Trojan horse have a wooden dick? _


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2009)

daeman said:


> Σχετική ατάκα του Τζακ Γουόρντεν προς τον Γούντι Άλλεν στο Mighty Aphrodite:
> _Did the Trojan horse have a wooden dick? _


Δίνει άλλη διάσταση στην παραίνεση «χτύπα ξύλο»!


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 7, 2009)

Γενικά, αυτά που γράφει στο slang.gr θα τα χρησιμοποιούσα με προσοχή. Ειδικά, το σπινιάρει η γάτα στο γιαούρτι σαν έκφραση δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο χρησιμοποιείται και προσωπικά ούτε η γάτα, ούτε η κατσίκα μ' αρέσουν σαν εκφράσεις. Τις βρίσκω λίγο χυδαίες.

Για τον συγκεκριμένο διάλογο, μπορείς να πεις και το κλασικό "τι κάνει νιάου-νιάου στα κεραμίδια".


----------



## Palavra (Sep 7, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ειδικά, το σπινιάρει η γάτα στο γιαούρτι σαν έκφραση δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο χρησιμοποιείται


Πολύ. Ανάλογα την ηλικιακή ομάδα ;)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 7, 2009)

Εγώ από πιτσιρικαρία δεν το έχω ακούσει να λέγεται. Ίσως να είναι ζήτημα και κοινωνικής τάξης ή γεωγραφικής περιοχής.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 7, 2009)

Στην πιτσιρικαρία της μεσοαστικής τάξης των νοτίων προαστείων ακούγεται πολύ από τότε που πήγαινα σχολείο (όχι πολύ παλιά, μόλις πρόπερσι τέλειωσα :))


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 7, 2009)

Palavra said:


> ...των νοτίων προαστείων



Ε, γι' αυτό. Εγώ είμαι παιδί βορείων προαστίων... ;)


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2009)

Στις Β-ΒΑ συνοικίες, τη γάτα στο γιαούρτι την έλεγαν εδώ και 30 χρόνια που πήγαινα σχολείο, αλλά από τότε δεν μου άρεσε. 
Προφανώς, Αμβρόσιε, δεν _πηγαίναμε μαζί σχολείο_ :


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 7, 2009)

Η δική μου η γενιά των βορείων προαστίων δεν την χρησιμοποίησε ποτέ (προφανώς θα την θεώρησε πολύ λαϊκάντζα). Και η σημερινή πιτσιρικαρία που βρίσκεται γύρω μου, ούτε. Τώρα, από εκεί και πέρα, τι να σου πω... Στο Google πάντως, τα αποτελέσματα είναι πολύ ισχνά και επανάληψη του ίδιου. 

BTW, το τραγούδι τι σχέση έχει με τη γάτα και το γιαούρτι;


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> [...]
> BTW, το τραγούδι τι σχέση έχει με τη γάτα και το γιαούρτι;


Με τη γάτα, καμία. Εννοούσα ότι δεν πηγαίναμε μαζί σχολείο, στο ίδιο σχολείο, στην ίδια γειτονιά, φυσικά. Έμπνευση της στιγμής ήταν και αφορμή να προσθέσω άλλο ένα γιουτουμπάκι, καθότι είμαι οπτικοακουστικός τύπος, όπως θα έχεις διαπιστώσει...;)
Για το λαϊκό του πράγματος και την αντιμετώπισή του από τα ΠΒΠ (παιδιά ΒΠ), μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, γιατί τότε κάναμε πολλή παρέα με ΤΒΠ (τεκνά ΒΠ και δη Αρσακειάδες, όνομα και πράμα) και, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, θυμάμαι κάτι ξινισμένα μουτράκια και κάτι ανασηκωμένες μυτούλες (κι ήταν νόστιμες, πρέπει να ομολογήσω) όποτε ξεστομίζαμε (συχνά) πιο "λαϊκές", μπανάλ εκφράσεις. Εκείνη την εποχή, σ' εκείνη την ηλικία, φυσικά, όλα αυτά για μας ήταν πάρα πολύ ψιλά γράμματα...

Εδιτ: Λάθος, στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου ήθελα να γράψω Α-ΒΑ, όχι Β-ΒΑ...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 7, 2009)

Από πότε έγιναν λαϊκάντζα τα νότια προάστια, ρε παιδιά; Όχι τίποτ' άλλο, για να είμαι και ενημερωμένη.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Από πότε έγιναν λαϊκάντζα τα νότια προάστια, ρε παιδιά; Όχι τίποτ' άλλο, για να είμαι και ενημερωμένη.


Νότια Προάστια = ΝΠ = ΝεόΠλουτοι
Βόρεια Προάστια = ΒΠ = ΒαθύΠλουτοι


----------



## Palavra (Sep 7, 2009)

Α, ευχαριστώ, γιατί από τότε που παράτησα τον Παναγιωτάκη τα έχω ξεχάσει τα του Μπίθουλα


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2009)

Υπέπεσε στην αντίληψή μου και παράλληλη έκφραση που χρησιμοποιείται από ανθρώπους που επιθυμούν να αποφύγουν τη λέξη «χέζουν» (λόγω δικής τους ιδιοσυγκρασίας ή συγκεκριμένου ακροατηρίου): Μπούλη, σ' αρέσουν τα γλυκά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2010)

Και άλλη αντίστοιχη φράση στα αγγλικά (μάλλον αδόκιμο να αποδοθεί με την αρκουδίσια στα ελληνικά :)):

Is the Pope Catholic?


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 26, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και άλλη αντίστοιχη φράση στα αγγλικά (μάλλον αδόκιμο να αποδοθεί με την αρκουδίσια στα ελληνικά :)):
> 
> Is the Pope Catholic?



Τι κάνει νιάου-νιάου στα κεραμίδια;


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και άλλη αντίστοιχη φράση στα αγγλικά (μάλλον αδόκιμο να αποδοθεί με την αρκουδίσια στα ελληνικά :)):
> 
> Is the Pope Catholic?



Ντροπή που το είχαμε ξεχάσει μέχρι τώρα. Άλλωστε, έχει μεταφραστεί επί λέξει «Είναι ο πάπας καθολικός;».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Τι κάνει νιάου-νιάου στα κεραμίδια;



Μα, Αμβρόσιε, το είχες ξαναπροτείνει σε αυτό το νήμα (#14). Το χρησιμοποιούμε μεν για κάτι το αυτονόητο, αλλά η απάντηση στην κεραμιδοερώτηση είναι «η γάτα» (ή ο γάτος, αναλόγως :)), όχι το «ναι» που ψάχνουμε εδώ...


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 26, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα, Αμβρόσιε, το είχες ξαναπροτείνει σε αυτό το νήμα (#14). Το χρησιμοποιούμε μεν για κάτι το αυτονόητο, αλλά η απάντηση στην κεραμιδοερώτηση είναι «η γάτα» (ή ο γάτος, αναλόγως :)), όχι το «ναι» που ψάχνουμε εδώ...



Πώς φαίνεται ότι έχω αδυναμία στα γατάκια... :) (Ρητορική) ερώτηση έκανα Dr. Δεν το έψαξα τόσο πολύ. 

Πέρα από την πλάκα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι η χρήση του στα Αγγλικά τις περισσότερες φορές είναι για να δηλώσει το "Αυτός!" ή "Ναι" και όχι το "Ποιος; - Αυτός!", αλλά βλέπω και περιπτώσεις στο διαδίκτυο που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί (η γάτα στα κεραμίδια).

Όπως και να έχει, θα προτιμούσα τις ανάλογες εκφράσεις που χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς σε τέτοιες στιχομυθίες, όπως: "Όχι, καθόλου!", "Γιατί το λες αυτό;", "Μα πώς σού πέρασε απ' το μυαλό;" Ανάλογα με το τι έχει προηγηθεί.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και άλλη αντίστοιχη φράση στα αγγλικά (μάλλον αδόκιμο να αποδοθεί με την αρκουδίσια στα ελληνικά :)): Is the Pope Catholic?


 


nickel said:


> Ντροπή που το είχαμε ξεχάσει μέχρι τώρα. Άλλωστε, έχει μεταφραστεί επί λέξει «Είναι ο πάπας καθολικός;».


 
Drsiebenmal και Nickel, σας ευχαριστούμε για τη συνεισφορά και καλωσήρθατε στη Λεξιλογία. Να σας υπενθυμίσω ότι το φόρουμ μας διαθέτει λειτουργία αναζήτησης (Search). 

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=52275&postcount=22
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=44950&postcount=12


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Drsiebenmal και Nickel, σας ευχαριστούμε για τη συνεισφορά και καλωσήρθατε στη Λεξιλογία.



Σιγά και με το μαλακό, γιατί προηγήθηκε Αρκάς...


----------



## sarant (Jan 26, 2010)

Ωραίο!

Απροπό, θυμήθηκα μια μανιάτικη φράση ανάλογη.
Ετούρκεψε ο Σουλτάνος;

Και ψάχνοντας να δω μήπως την έχω ήδη αναφέρει, είδα πως την έχει η Πηνελόπη Δέλτα στον Μάγκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Drsiebenmal και Nickel, σας ευχαριστούμε για τη συνεισφορά και καλωσήρθατε στη Λεξιλογία. Να σας υπενθυμίσω ότι το φόρουμ μας διαθέτει λειτουργία αναζήτησης (Search).



Καλώς σας βρήκαμε αγαπητέ Ζazula σε αυτό το φιλόξενο και πλούσιο φόρουμ και ελπίζουμε να σταθούμε αντάξιοι των προσδοκιών σας.    

*Πώς πιάνεται το έξυπνο (νομίζει...) πουλί από τη μύτη (μια σύντομη ιστορία):*

Το χούι μου είναι να ψάχνω στη Λεξ. από τον γκούγκλη με την αναζήτηση μέσα σε ιστότοπο. Η αναζήτηση αυτή (όπως και η Αναζήτηση του φόρουμ, φυσικά) δίνει σωστά τα ευρήματα.

Έλα όμως που μόλις αρχίσεις να πληκτρολογείς στον γκούγκλη Is the pope... σου προτείνει έτοιμη αυτή την τόσο συχνή αναζήτηση;

Επειδή όμως είσαι έξυπνο πουλί (λέμε τώρα...), ξέρεις ότι στα 1.960.000 (συν πλην καμιά εκατοσταριά χιλιάδες) ευρήματα του γκούγκλη δεν θα είναι πρώτα πρώτα της Λεξιλογίας. Οπότε, πρόσχαρα, το περιορίζεις στα ελληνικά ευρήματα (με πάτημα στην επιλογή _Αναζήτηση σελίδων στα ελληνικά_). Και την πατάς. Επειδή, με εκατό ευρήματα στη σελίδα του γκούγκλη, φαντάζεσαι ότι η Λεξ θα βρίσκεται εκεί μέσα. Έλα όμως που όχι... Ε, και βγάζεις το λάθος συμπέρασμα....


----------



## Marinos (Jan 26, 2010)

> Απροπό, θυμήθηκα μια μανιάτικη φράση ανάλογη.
> Ετούρκεψε ο Σουλτάνος;
> 
> Και ψάχνοντας να δω μήπως την έχω ήδη αναφέρει, είδα πως την έχει η Πηνελόπη Δέλτα στον Μάγκα.



Αν θυμάμαι καλά, η χρήση της έκφρασης στο Μάγκα είναι λίγο διαφορετική. Κάπως σαν:
-_Μαντέψτε τι νέα σας φέρνω.
-Τούρκεψε ο σουλτάνος_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή, με εκατό ευρήματα στη σελίδα του γκούγκλη, φαντάζεσαι ότι η Λεξ θα βρίσκεται εκεί μέσα. Έλα όμως που όχι... Ε, και βγάζεις το λάθος συμπέρασμα....


*
Πες πες το κοπέλι, κάνει τη γριά και θέλει.*


----------

